# Newbie DA Polishing Question



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm intending to purchase a DA. In the meantime I've been watching various YouTube videos. However there is one probably stupid question that I have. When polishing say a bonnet or doors, do you let the centre of the pad go over the crease or polish up to the crease line and then start again on a flatter area.

I hope I've explained this sufficiently well

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmj0701 (May 10, 2020)

You should ideally polish up to, not over, reason being that the paint will be thinner over the bends and creases of the paintwork. Although DA is relatively safe you don’t want to risk burning through.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

I would think you have to polish up as Tmj said as well as you want full coverage from the da to polish evenly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Usually up to, but I do often go over, especially if I'm using a DA as they can be a bit more forgiving than a rotary. If I do go over though, I lift off and reduce any pressure.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Taxboy said:


> I'm intending to purchase a DA. In the meantime I've been watching various YouTube videos. However there is one probably stupid question that I have. When polishing say a bonnet or doors, do you let the centre of the pad go over the crease or polish up to the crease line and then start again on a flatter area.
> 
> I hope I've explained this sufficiently well
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Really valid question I think and good to see the answers on this as heading towards my first DA attempt soon.



RandomlySet said:


> Usually up to, but I do often go over, especially if I'm using a DA as they can be a bit more forgiving than a rotary. If I do go over though, I lift off and reduce any pressure.


I hear the DA is more forgiving and makes sense based on how the DA Vs rotary works. I have a 3 year old Merc and understand the paint is hard on this so will this help with the forgiveness if going over slightly?

Does this also apply to going over the joins e.g. where the bonnet meets the front arch pannel or if they are on the same angle does this not matter too much?

Many thanks


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

jcooper5083 said:


> Does this also apply to going over the joins e.g. where the bonnet meets the front arch pannel or if they are on the same angle does this not matter too much?
> 
> Many thanks


Generally fine, your concern will be dust and product getting in between the gaps. Some would tape it, I personally find that a waste of time.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> Generally fine, your concern will be dust and product getting in between the gaps. Some would tape it, I personally find that a waste of time.


I am thinking the panel wipe can help with product overspill in to gaps???


----------

